# Camacho 10th Anniversary Robusto Cigar Review - This is a great cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Holy cow! this is one of the prettiest box pressed cigars I have seen. Double banded, dark wrapper. This had great construction and burn. Medium t...

Read the full review here: Camacho 10th Anniversary Robusto Cigar Review - This is a great cigar


----------

